# Ideas for a new tank look



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

OK so I have a 55 gallon fish tank with 12 fish in it 

it consists of 5 Silver Dollar Fish,6 tetras 4 being dyed glass tetras(at least I think they're glassed tetras correct me if you know the breed they are pink and blue in the pictures or at least what is left oh their colors),1 brown skirt tetra,1 love skirt tetra, and 1 pleco. 

So I've had these fish for a few years now well except 3 of the small dollars and pleco those 4 give or take have been around since February so not long the rest are like 3 or 4 years now 

So any who I wanna change up the gravel and decorations in the tank cause I'm just getting bored looking at the set up so I wanna change but I'm drawing a blank on a good themes i was thinking something to compliment the fish already in the tank.

But I was wondering if anyone can help me with ideas for good set ups , themes,and how I should go about with switching things out that won't stress my boys out when moving everything around and such.

here are some pics of the fish and the tank .sorry it was hard to see the pleco he is very elusive

everyone is lively and healthy the dollars are growing so darn fast especially the new ones I think the two bigger ones are at max size but I can't tell I'm not good a determining the size of a fish the tetras are for sure at full size since they stopped growing and are the smallest ones.

i seriously doubt i could add anymore fish my goal is to one day get a bigger tank maybe a 100gallon but for now a 55 will suffice


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Well. Your aquarium is gorgeous. I wish I could be of more help but in your case I wouldn't change anything. Maybe add a moss ball (prepacked and never in an established aquarium prior to sale), a new plastic plant, some shells or smooth coral, a ocean theme background for the glass in the back, but outside of these minor additions I would never redo what you have there. I think your fish are both spoiled, and happy. Why fix what isn't broken?

Happy Easter : )


----------

